# Altima Suspension ?



## 68chevelleSS (Mar 21, 2004)

Is the suspension on a 99 altima the same as a 2000 will lowering spring made to fit a altima upto the year 99 fit a 00?


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Should be the same suspension.

Check this link out.


----------

